
Inside Sears' death spiral - SQL2219
http://www.businessinsider.com/sears-failing-stores-closing-edward-lampert-bankruptcy-chances-2017-1
======
PaulHoule
Sears has been fubar for the longest time.

Sears is the only company that has ever denied me credit. They solicited
applications on a college campus and then refused me because I lived in
student housing.

One time I used a Tv-b-gone at sears and turned off half of their TVs and they
were still off a year later.

Then there was the time I walked to sears in the cold at 7pm to pick up my
car. The salesman insisted on charging me for one tire instead of four. I
argued with him but he would not relent.

I am an honest guy but having worked more than a normal day, walked two miles
in the dark and the cold, what am I going to do? Call the manager to say I
want to pay another $250?

